# abnormal uterine artery doppler result at 24wks :(



## hopedance

Hi all,

I had severe pre-eclampsia with DS, which was diagnosed at 27 weeks = immediate admission into hospital and I remained there until he was delivered at 30 weeks. 

I knew my chances were high again this time, but I have been clinging on to hope that I might not get PE again. I'm on aspirin. 

My GP has been worried for a few weeks, about my slowly rising blood pressure. Today I saw the consultant again and she phoned upstairs and arranged for me to have a doppler scan immediately after my appointment with her. I went up and had it, assuming it would all be fine, but after the other doctor had scanned me, she told me the results are definitely abnormal. I have notching and the other numbers (resistance??) were too high. 

They squeezed me in another appointment straight after with my consultant again, who said that I will almost certainly develop early onset pre-eclampsia again. She said all we can do is take one day at a time, and try to get through the next 2-4 weeks, then see where we are. She is hopeful we might make it to 30 weeks before delivery like last time, but can't be sure. She thought the furthest I'd be able to get is about 34 weeks at absolute best. 

I didn't expect to feel this way, but I am devestated. Apparently I was holding onto more hope of having a normal pregnancy than I thought. I wanted a VBAC, and to take baby straight home with me. Now I'm looking at a long hospital stay again, another C-section, and SCBU stay after that and all the risks and problems and pain that come with having a preemie. :cry::cry:

I just had to get this out somewhere that people would understand what I'm going through. Thanks for reading if you got this far.


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

I didnt want to read and run, i never had an dealing with PE, but i know so many of the lovely mums on here will be able to help.

Sorry your having to go through this, wish i could say something to make it better.

I will say though, my little man was born at 24 weeks and is now 14 months actual, 10 months corrected.

I hope and pray that baby will hang on for a lot longer xx


----------



## Agiboma

I had PE and a list of other problems last pregnancy i had DS @ 25 weeks, i am sorry that you are going through this again i hope all works out well and LO stays baking for a while longer.


----------



## Marleysgirl

My scan at 21 weeks showed arterial notching, and I had loads of extra scans from then on. Luckily I didn't develop PE. Andrew was born at 29+1. He's doing wonderfully.

But I've been told that the same could happen if we have a second baby. (((Hug)))


----------



## PrincessPea

I had severe early onset PE and had Jessica the same day I found out I had it at 24 weeks. She is now a happy and healthy (albeit minature!) 9 month old (5 months corrected). 

We have also been told it is a possibility with another child.

Sending you lots of hope that your LO stays cooking for a good bit longer. 

You know where we all are dear. xx


----------

